
The Amazing Bureaucracy of Burning Man - iamjeff
https://www.citylab.com/life/2017/08/the-many-rules-of-burning-man/538389/
======
yostrovs
A good deal of attendees are socialists at heart. They tend to enjoy
bureaucracy if it's presented as coming from and benefiting the people. They
call the place "home" and the bureaucrat fills the role of a loving parent
that actually cares.

~~~
timecube
Please explain how Burning Man attendees are "socialist" because they go to an
event with rules

------
johan_larson
Burning Man is bureaucratic because it is big. If it were smaller it could be
more casual about all sorts of things. No one cares if one person poops in the
wilderness. But 50,000 people doing it is rather a different matter.

That said, I'm a bit surprised that people who make a big deal about
independence and thinking different put up with the bureaucracy, whether
necessary or not. You'd think they would prefer smaller gatherings that don't
need all that formal process.

~~~
abstractbeliefs
Since BM reached 50k people, the majority of the people coming aren't the same
people as those who started it, generally. It's become much more expansive,
for better or for worse, and that means that far fewer of those 50k people
than before have the strong ideological bents that earlier folk did.

And that's ok, sometimes you just want to party in the desert.

------
3327
TLDR: East coast academic goes to burning man without doing any research and
discovers the concept of MOOP and that Burning Man is not a lawless Madmax
event where anything goes.

